# Lobdell Balloon Rims



## ohdeebee (Dec 6, 2012)

When and what were these rims used on? I think I pulled these from a '41 Mead Ranger but I'm not positive. I've had them for a while but recently dug them out. The look like precursors to the S2.







Pat. Pending Lobdell


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 6, 2012)

Many bikes used Lobdell rims. I had a similar set on my 1949 Huffman made Indian. not sure you can really tell exactly what they were on, all you can hope for is that they are the correct model for your bike.
my 1941 Mainliner has stamped Lobdell drop centers on it.


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 6, 2012)

I haven't personally seen anything but drop-centers used on Schwinns prior to the switch to S2's.

I had a set of the Lobdells you show above on a '51 Shelby.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 6, 2012)

had a 40 schwinn that had them originally.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 6, 2012)

*Lobdells (flat)*

The flat profile Lobdells were first used by Schwinn in 1941....and POSSIBLY? used  in 1940 on Dayton bikes.   You won't find these on 1940 Schwinns so the poster that said their 40 had em'? either your bikes a 41 or the wheels were added later.  (remember alot happens to these old bikes over years and years of multiple owners)

The Lobdells in your pix are probably my favorite balloon rims.  A few things about em I've noticed over the years.   They were used after the war on early post war Schwinns and other mfgs used them as well, Higgins, Elgin, Murray, etc. The plating on these rims always Sucked.  No idea why, but for some reason just never held up.  The most likely rims to be found "peppery" or chromeless.   On the plus side?  In my opinion these were the strongest rims ever made back then.  I NEVER find sets with dings, curb whammies etc.

It's funny to note how Schwinn sort of went with that profile idea when they came up with their S-2 (the first of which were Non Knurled and other than being dual walled looked almost identical to Lobdell).....so ........Schwinn builds these DOUBLE walled S-2 rims for strength....yet?  Lobdells are far stronger!  Go figure.  
Check your Lobdell stashes... I bet you will find NO curb dings or dents in them.  They are super tough puppies.   The S-2 on the other hand...GOOD LUCK trying to find a dingless pair.  Drop centers also seem to ding and dent easier than the flat Lobdells.

Lobdells rule!

Especially the Scripted ones...that for some reason only went on the higher end models.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 6, 2012)

41... well i was close. could have sworn it was a 40 but my mind is getting old.  what about lobdell stainless? or schwinn s2 stainless? are they out there?


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 6, 2012)

*lobby thread*

I think they did come out in 1940.  But Schwinn didn't use them on their bikes til 1941.  While I have not seen any stainless Lobdell rims...Schwinn did make a Stainless S-2 and they are super rare.  What models they were used on specifically?  NO idea.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks. i thought stainless existed.  it would interesting  to know why they used them for a short bit of time.


----------



## Boris (Dec 6, 2012)

Mark- Didn't you have a set of stainless S-2s?


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 6, 2012)

ok.....  spoil sport.  yes, i have 2 sets large spokes and standard. i just did not want to say anything because nobody believes me or cares anyhow . placing a date on them is tough.


----------



## Boris (Dec 6, 2012)

Ooops!!! I'm sorry!!! If it makes you feel any better, I believed you, and I care.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 6, 2012)

The triple step aka side step wheels that came on my 36 Skylark revealed the Lobdell script after some cleaning.
I have and have had a number of these rims and never seen the signature (and not on my 36 bluebird either)...wonder why?
Chris


----------



## Flingdangle (Jul 16, 2022)

When did Schwinn stop using Lobdells?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 16, 2022)

Flingdangle said:


> When did Schwinn stop using Lobdells?




When they started making their own rims would be my guess. All the 1948 lit specs S-2's, but they were making lightweight rims prior to that.


----------



## Flingdangle (Jul 16, 2022)

Ok, I've got a 48 straightbar frame. Close enough hahaha


----------

